# Dick's Creek Falls camping prohibited?



## DashTravel (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey, I recently read an old thread on here that camping at Dick's Creek Falls was not allowed as the area is under private property. Is it true as of now? If so, any advice on good camping locations close to Dick's Creek Falls/Chattahoochee region? 

Thanks.


----------



## ospreydog (Jun 5, 2013)

When you get on national forest land just past the falls you can camp in designated areas on the right side of the road. No camping allowed between the road and the creek. Hope this helps.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 7, 2013)

Yrs ago I used to go in there and where the road took a hard left, I would park and go right and hike along the creek. Falls not too far down on the left were really nice.


----------



## DashTravel (Jun 7, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Yrs ago I used to go in there and where the road took a hard left, I would park and go right and hike along the creek. Falls not too far down on the left were really nice.



By chance, was it located close to here: https://maps.google.com/maps?z=12&q=34.67950+-83.93702+(swimming+hole)

That's the area of Dick's Creek Falls I planned to camp out at. There doesn't seem to be any National Forest nearby, however there is a campsite with a number to contact.


----------



## scott44 (Jun 8, 2013)

DashTravel said:


> By chance, was it located close to here: https://maps.google.com/maps?z=12&q=34.67950+-83.93702+(swimming+hole)
> 
> That's the area of Dick's Creek Falls I planned to camp out at. There doesn't seem to be any National Forest nearby, however there is a campsite with a number to contact.



That showed way up north somewhere...i think they are talking about dicks creek in rabun co


----------



## DashTravel (Jun 9, 2013)

scott44 said:


> That showed way up north somewhere...i think they are talking about dicks creek in rabun co



Oh, not the one in Rabun County. The Dick's Creek Falls location I read about was from this site, 

http://swimmingholes.org/ga.html#CHATTAHOOCHEE N. F.-CENTRAL AREA

Which provided coordinates to another place called Dick's Creek Falls north of Dahlonega

(**After looking at the title on the link above, the place is actually called Dick's Creek which has waterfalls. Different from Dick's Creek Falls in Rabun County. My apologies there. I fixed the Google maps link in my earlier post to show where Dick's Creek is)


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 17, 2013)

Dash I like your use of technology but for years used only a few simple maps..pick up a map of the Chattahooche NF from any ranger station...this map is your ticket to hidden streams and access to areas with low pressure. It shows public and private property,too.


----------

